# best time to do 3D/4D scan of Twins?



## darkNlovely

Hello,

Does anyone know the besttime to have it done? I am carrying twins that they told me are in same placenta but seprate ambiotic sac. I forget the name for this type:dohh: Anyhow I would love too do a lovely ultrasound where I could see both of them in the pics-when is the best time?


----------



## Anna1982

we were told 26 weeks
so we had them done then and the pics are lovely


----------



## darkNlovely

Anna1982 said:


> we were told 26 weeks
> so we had them done then and the pics are lovely

oh really--but werent the babies too big to be seen in one pic together at the same time? or did they give you seprate picture shots of each.


----------



## heyyady

We got gorgeous shots at 26 weeks-
and same placenta different sacs are called mono/di :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

I did mine at 26/27 weeks, got some ok pics but little girl was being naughty and kept getting in the way of her brother and wouldnt turn to face the camera. Any later and they will become too squished. I reckon you should do it at about 25 weeks to get the best pics possible... You wont be able to get a pic of both babies together, they become too big even by 16 weeks for a shot of both together xx


----------



## Laura2919

I was told 26 weeks. I didnt have one done but when I asked about them they said that was the best time


----------



## Traysea

The earlier you do them the more of each baby you will get to see, the later you do it the more face you will see but no matter when you do it you still run that risk of one baby not facing the probe. I had to go back a few times to get any good pictures since both my girls were face down for a while. I finally got a couple of great shots, but none of them were together. See if you can find a place that will repeat the scans if the babies are uncooperative. I paid 140. for my package and didn't even get all the photos I was promised because they were so bad. I have 3 good pictures of them that made it worth it though!


----------



## darkNlovely

Thanks for the replies--When I calle dthe 3D clinic today they said 17 weeks for gender prediction and 26 weeks for the full package.


----------

